# AC Clutch Wire Harness - 2010 Nissan Altima Coupe 2.5s



## CoupeDeBill (Jul 12, 2017)

In February, a mechanic replaced the compressor on my 2010 Nissan Altima Coupe 2.5 S. I have had problems with the AC working intermittently recently. I took it to the mechanic to have them isolate the problem. They said the issue was with the wiring harness, due to the previous compressor's clutch going bad and scorching the connector from the extra electrical load. 

I've looked at the harness and it seems like an easy replacement. However, Nissan doesn't sell that harness alone. I would have to buy the entire engine control module wiring harness, which is over $500. Does anyone know of an after market seller that sells these connectors alone.

I would post an image of connector, but the forum is refusing since I am a new member.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Global Parts Distributors makes a repair pigtail for the A/C compressor. It's GPD #1712339 . They run about $15 on Ebay:

A/C Compressor Wiring Harness Global 1712339 | eBay

For more info on the part:

www.gpdtechtips.com/uploads/8/2/8/2/82823116/67_nissan_plug_issue.pdf


----------



## CoupeDeBill (Jul 12, 2017)

Outstanding! I appreciate it!


----------

